# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Alexagate, blocks Amazon from spying on you, Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

alexagate.com

producthunt.com/posts/alexagate

mschf.xyz

Daniel Greenberg

----------


## Airicist

the ‘alexagate’ device stops amazon from listening to your conversations
July 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "MSCHF drops an ultrasonic jamming device add-on for your Amazon Echo"

by Lucas Matney
July 27, 2020

----------

